# persistant BBA



## aaronnorth (28 Aug 2008)

Hi, i have a bit of BBA on the tips of my windelov fern, i know it is usually CO2 related but i have pressurized CO2, and i overdose excel by 3x daily (for the last wek). And still it remains. all the rest of it has gone. 

Thanks


----------



## Ed Seeley (28 Aug 2008)

Are you sure it's BBA and not the start of the roots of adventitious plantlets that form near the tips of JF leaves?

If it is BBA then I'd remove those leaves.  Have you tried spot treating the BBA too?  Take your daily dose of Excel and squirt it onto the algae.  This will usually kill off even the most stubborn BBA.


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Aug 2008)

yes i'm sure, they are forming on the front of the leaf too! I will try spot treating it, how long do i leave the excel on for before putting it back in the tank?


----------



## Ed Seeley (28 Aug 2008)

I just used to take the day's dose in a pipette or syringe, turn off the filter so the water wasn't moving too much and then gently squirt the excel onto the algae under water.  A day or so later it'd bleach and then the Otos would eat it.  Be careful putting too much Excel straight onto JF leaves, especially out of the water; some of my leaves died and got big holes in them!


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Aug 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> I just used to take the day's dose in a pipette or syringe, turn off the filter so the water wasn't moving too much and then gently squirt the excel onto the algae under water.  A day or so later it'd bleach and then the Otos would eat it.  Be careful putting too much Excel straight onto JF leaves, especially out of the water; some of my leaves died and got big holes in them!



wow, pretty strong stuff then! Do you turn the filter back on straight away after squirting the dose?


----------



## Ed Seeley (28 Aug 2008)

Yeah.  I always added the dose just after water changes and cleaning the filter and then would leave it a couple of minutes and then turn it back on when thewater was topped all the way back up.


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Aug 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Yeah.  I always added the dose just after water changes and cleaning the filter and then would leave it a couple of minutes and then turn it back on when thewater was topped all the way back up.




thanks, i will give it a try


----------

